# Livery Yards in the South East near Canary Wharf



## hayax1 (8 October 2017)

Hi All, new here! 

I am looking for a yard as close to Canary Wharf as possible, happy to do up to about a 45 minute drive for the right place. It would be great if it was a competition centre or held regular BSJA/unaffiliated SJ or ODEs/BE (not essential) but I don't know what there is in the area as originally from Gloucester.

I'd need somewhere that at least offered assisted livery as a minimum as I travel back home on the weekends but also happy to look at full livery options. 

Ideally would like somewhere with a walker as my horse has just broke his pedal bone so when he comes back into work at the start of next year a horse walker would be good. 

Don't need 24/7 turnout, but some turnout each day would be nice.

If anyone can think of somewhere that may suit please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Zero00000 (8 October 2017)

There is an equestrian centre on the Isle of dogs, Mud chute?  
I know absolutely nothing about it though, also Docklands equestrian centre closer to Essex.


----------

